# Dinosaurs?



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

As many of you know, I like dragons... but I also have a soft spot for dinosaurs. I have always loved them ever since I was lil, my mom kept hoping I would "grow out of it". But no, I never did... from Converse shoes that left dino prints when I was 5, to the release of Jurassic Park when I was 9, thru all the other movies in the series and trips to the museum and all thru school. Even now, next month Jurassic Park 3D is set to release and I am still just as much of a dino nut as when I was little.

So here is a thread to talk all about em! And yes my favorite dinosaur has always and will alway be Tyrannosaurus Rex! He truly was the king of the dinosaurs. And like our beloved APBT, he might not have been the biggest or heaviest... but he was pound for pound, top dog!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Yay! Dinosaur thread! Haha I like Velociraptor. And I'm with ya. I'm excited about The movie in 3D. I just wanted them the other night lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Haha this thread will do better when im home and can post pics better. Velociraptor is a good dino too but much smaller than the ones in the movie. Google Utahraptor or Deinychous. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ankylosaurs is my favorite.

Fat kid who kicks ass is what that translates to.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Saw this on FB thought of you....


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Rudy4747 said:


> Saw this on FB thought of you....


Hahaha that is awesome!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> Ankylosaurs is my favorite.
> 
> Fat kid who kicks ass is what that translates to.


Haha... ill post up an image from my computer game they have new dinos that are a cross between a Styrakosaurus(think Tricerotops but more horns) and an Ankylosaurus
! Totally awesome.



Rudy4747 said:


> Saw this on FB thought of you....


OMG! That is awesome Rudy! I want one for Odin!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Pftt.. Pound for pound the Velociraptor was the Bulldog of dinosaurs.. The Trex was a Tosa, heavy hitting, large, ability but lacked the ability to keep going until its done.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

I can almost always tell if a movie doesn't use real dinosaurs.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> Pftt.. Pound for pound the Velociraptor was the Bulldog of dinosaurs.. The Trex was a Tosa, heavy hitting, large, ability but lacked the ability to keep going until its done.


i hear u and u make a good point however. dont be fooled by the to movie "raptors" thats not what they looked like....










here's a size chart









not discrediting Velociraptor at all. just sayin ... movie magic can do a lot.

the dinos in JP that are called "raptors" actually in fact are scaled up versions of the Velociraptors cousin Deinonychus. which at the time of writing the JP book was bein considered a subspecies of Velociraptor and has since been determined to be a separate species. also to point out that fossil evidence at the time did not support feathered dinos and now does....

Deinonychus 









i warned y'all i take my dinosaurs as serious as some of y'all take ur bulldogs! :hammer:


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I my self woukd put a raptor at the patterdale level. Hunt in packs and feirce but not a solitary killing machine henc. Ot the bulldog of the dino world haha.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Rudy4747 said:


> I my self woukd put a raptor at the patterdale level. Hunt in packs and feirce but not a solitary killing machine henc. Ot the bulldog of the dino world haha.


thats kinda what i was gettin at. we know that APBTs dont handle packs all that well. lol.



EckoMac said:


> Ankylosaurs is my favorite.
> 
> Fat kid who kicks ass is what that translates to.


ah i finally found a decent shot of the fantasy dino i wanted to show u lol


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> i hear u and u make a good point however. dont be fooled by the to movie "raptors" thats not what they looked like....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Utahraptor >










But my favorites:

Spinosaurus









Therizinosaurus









Herrarasaurus


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ooo Celeste good choices. that pic of the Spinosaurus is awesome too! but yeah Utahraptor was discovered after JP came out, but is surprisingly like the "raptors" from the movie. Steven Speilberg even joked "we made it and they found it" LOL


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> ooo Celeste good choices. that pic of the Spinosaurus is awesome too! but yeah Utahraptor was discovered after JP came out, but is surprisingly like the "raptors" from the movie. Steven Speilberg even joked "we made it and they found it" LOL


:rofl: I love it


----------

